# My own website



## weepete (Nov 19, 2021)

I had created my own web page a while ago using the free adobe portfolio that they bundle with lightroom. I was never quite happy with it though, so last year I bought a domain, and created a new page to showcase my work. I couldn't find the time to work on it much up until now, so it was just a basic gallery. A few weeks ago I decided to finally update it to something that looked a bit more professional. So here is the final result, after a massive update and a lot of re-organisation behind the scenes, I hope you all like it!









						Pete Crawford Photography
					






					www.petecrawford.co.uk
				




Any feedback would be welcome!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 19, 2021)

-

Overall, I like the clean look of it but…
I would add 50% to the outer edges
Reduce the font size dramatically in the scrollable area
Make sure photos on the same line are of the same size.

You're up to something very good, Pete!


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2021)

I think those are good suggestions and they would better highlight those gorgeous photos!

Just an fyi - the Sunset Tide link is broken.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks good to me.....


----------



## weepete (Nov 19, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Overall, I like the clean look of it but…
> I would add 50% to the outer edges
> ...


Thanks NS, I've taken onboard the points about the font and adding a bit of space, which I've now changed. 

Getting the photos to line up is a bit more challenging. It's squarespace I've used to create the site, and they seem to be resizing the width rather than the height by default. I can't find an easy way to do it, short of using a default which crops everything to the same aspect ratio. I'll have a look into it, but may need to learn and write some CSS to implement that.



limr said:


> I think those are good suggestions and they would better highlight those gorgeous photos!
> 
> Just an fyi - the Sunset Tide link is broken.


Great catch Limr, thanks! The link is now fixed and taking on board the comments!


----------



## weepete (Nov 19, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Looks good to me.....


Thanks Jeff, I did already implement a couple of the suggestions, so great to know that's looking good. thanks!


----------



## Winona (Dec 11, 2021)

This is really nice! Beautiful photos!


----------



## weepete (Dec 11, 2021)

Winona said:


> This is really nice! Beautiful photos!



Thanks Winona, I've recently been thinking I need a bit more than the original statement. Glad you like i!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 12, 2021)

Look good to me Peter- some outstanding images too

I'm not a landscape photographer, but feel a little inspired by your images, Now where did I stash my Sony 24mm G lens 

24mm lens I'm thinking would be OK ,as I shoot Full frame bodies - am I right? Bought that lens on a whim- used it once lol 

Les


----------



## weepete (Dec 12, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Look good to me Peter- some outstanding images too
> 
> I'm not a landscape photographer, but feel a little inspired by your images, Now where did I stash my Sony 24mm G lens
> 
> ...


Thanks Les, I'm glad that my images can give a little inspiration! 

A 24mm is a really good focal length for landscapes with a full frame camera, so that'll be very useable.  The standard focal lengths of 24, 28 and 35mm have been used for a long time with good reason.

Something that it's good to be aware of is the tendency of wide angles to squish verticals. It can mean that subjects with stong vertical elements, like mountains for example, can cut a more imposing figure if shot with a longer focal length. Sometimes composition or terrain can dictate focal length, but it can be worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 13, 2021)

weepete said:


> Thanks Les, I'm glad that my images can give a little inspiration!
> 
> A 24mm is a really good focal length for landscapes with a full frame camera, so that'll be very useable.  The standard focal lengths of 24, 28 and 35mm have been used for a long time with good reason.
> 
> Something that it's good to be aware of is the tendency of wide angles to squish verticals. It can mean that subjects with stong vertical elements, like mountains for example, can cut a more imposing figure if shot with a longer focal length. Sometimes composition or terrain can dictate focal length, but it can be worth bearing in mind.


 Thank you Pete- I am aware of lens distortion, that's why I have Photoshop 2022 buddy 

I also have a Sony primes 28mm & 35mm G lenses which I often use as  walkabout lenses - although I earn my living via Wildlife shots and the occasional Event and school proms etc where I shoot with 2 x Bodies Sony a7Riv's and Sony 24-70mm G and 70-200mm f2.8 G lenses 


Les


----------



## weepete (Dec 14, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Thank you Pete- I am aware of lens distortion, that's why I have Photoshop 2022 buddy
> 
> I also have a Sony primes 28mm & 35mm G lenses which I often use as  walkabout lenses - although I earn my living via Wildlife shots and the occasional Event and school proms etc where I shoot with 2 x Bodies Sony a7Riv's and Sony 24-70mm G and 70-200mm f2.8 G lenses
> 
> ...


No worries mate, what I'm talkling about isn't lens distortion though, it's to do with perspective, and proportion 😉

I have seen some of your wildlife shots on here, and they are stellar! I'll look forward to seeing some of your landscape shots now...


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 14, 2021)

weepete said:


> No worries mate, what I'm talkling about isn't lens distortion though, it's to do with perspective, and proportion 😉
> 
> I have seen some of your wildlife shots on here, and they are stellar! I'll look forward to seeing some of your landscape shots now...



OH Ok Pete - I misunderstood  I'll post some landscape soon as as I get out shoot some

here's one with my24mm







Les


----------

